# Bear Grizzly Recurve, I need help dating and finding the value



## Tommakazi (Mar 25, 2011)

The top and bottom of the bow are a lighter cream color and the sides are a medium darkness wood. it is glass powered and has the canada 1953 stamp. all i can read of the seriel number is AW3 with maybe 11 before that. The tips are black and white. its a 62" with a 38#. I was once offered $1500 for the bow a few years back and was wondering if it was just some crazy guy or if this bow is actually worth something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Grizzly had a leather grip until 1964. Copper coin medallion would be 1959-1960, aluminum, 1960 pewter, 1961, brass 1963-1970, nickle/silver 1971-1972. The coin was flush mounted until 1972, after that it was raised.
Got pictures?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

the cream colored glass was on "earlier" Bear models...really need pictures.


----------



## Tommakazi (Mar 25, 2011)

i am having trouble putting up the pictures here the coin is flush and is a silvery type of metal, i will try to put the pictures up on my profile


----------



## Tommakazi (Mar 25, 2011)

the pictures are up on my profile


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmm...says 1 album "Bear Grizzly"....zero pictures???


----------



## Tommakazi (Mar 25, 2011)

my mistake, I forgot to hit the save button, they are up now, should be 6 of them


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i would find the $1500 guy in a heart beat, no matter what.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Odd grip for the grizzly, could it be a static grizzly or an older grizzly with the leather removed? ( no idea really)? I can guess that if the medallion is silver it's 1970. But the ones I have seen and held had a deeper grip than that one. 
But I am pretty sure it's not a $1500.00 bow. The grizzly was the working mans hunting bow before the compound, they made a ton of them.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Odd grip for the grizzly, could it be a static grizzly or an older grizzly with the leather removed?


You just might be correct on age and leather grip.

*1962 Bear Grizzly Recurve*


----------



## Tommakazi (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks alot guys that does look like mine, I think i will try to get ahold of the guy who wanted to pay 1500 for it. Much appreciated.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I went through Bear’s catalogues…1962 is the only year I could find a Grizzly with Zebrawood in the window. 1963 was the dogleg year and it appears was the last year the Grizzly was offered in 62”…it was a shorter bow after that.

The 1962 Grizz also had white glass and a leather grip (grips can come off and the glass often discolors over time).

The 1961 Grizz appears to be the only other possibility but it was a camoflagued bow, according to the catalogue…kinda doubtful that Bear would have painted over the Zebrawood, but you never say never with Bear. The Grizzly model had an overall different appearance prior to '61.

Bottomline, IMO, it’s a 1962.

Ahhh…I checked the ’62 on ebay…way overpriced, IMO. Good Luck, Rick.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

That explains the odd shape in the grip. It's a 1962.


----------

